# New Fluval FX6 coming soon...



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Check this out:

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquarium-supplies/fish-tank-equipment/aquarium-filters/external-power-filters/fluval-fx6-external-canister-filter.html

New and Improved


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Another rip off from fluval 

Nothings really changed. Unless they fixed the fastener issues? 
I bet the lid fasteners are just as bad as they are on the FX5. 
Mine lasted 8 months on my old FX5's the plastic is so brittle they are not meant for regular monthly maintenance like I do. looks just as cheap as the FX5's

I'll stick with my 2262's


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Only difference aside from cosmetic appears to be a 10% decrease in power consumption......wonder what retail will be here, maybe FX5's will go down in price


----------

